# New Ruger LC9s owners



## rick9748 (Nov 12, 2014)

First 100 rds., at 10 yds. no problem staying in 2 in. circle, take your time.Reset, make sure you get the feel of the reset, 4 times I pulled to short and nofire.Very nice gun for the size.
Rick


----------



## ludville1 (Jan 24, 2016)

I just got one. I haven't shot it yet. I ordered a Lasermax (red) and a spare clip for it. So far I've got a box of Remington UMC 115 gr. (50 rds.), and a box of Hornady American Gunner 115 gr. (25 rds.). I'm anxious to get out and shoot it, nice little gun.


----------



## rick9748 (Nov 12, 2014)

Follow up
Another 100 rds. fired today had some problems: 1-Trigger is rubbing into bottom of pad on trigger finger formed a blister before finished 100 rds.It did this the first time but I thought it was just from being a new gun.I have a medium size hand and the trigger is simply to short.Compared to Shield which is much more comfortable.2-Mag release; with shooting grip you can not push release in far enough for mag to release.You must rotate gun an push in flush with frame.You would not want to reload in a gun fight.
None of this is going to matter if you only need it to carry and shoot 7 rds.It is very easy to conceal and runs and shoots well but I like to shoot my guns with no limits.


----------

